# PC wird schnell heiß &amp; schaltet ab



## derphil89 (24. Oktober 2015)

*PC wird schnell heiß & schaltet ab*

Guten Tag,
mal wieder ein Problem mit dem PC meines Bruders.Dieser wird bis zu 90 Grad heiß und schaltet sich dann ohne Fehlermeldung ab. Teilweise nach 30 Minuten, manchmal auch erst nach 60. Unsere Idee: ein zusätzlicher Kühler.


Diese Komponenten sind verbaut:
2048MB HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X² Boost Clock Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 
400 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
3R Systems R490 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
1024MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC Windforce 2x Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
AMD FX Series FX-6300 6x 3.50GHz So.AM3+ BOX
2GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Single (2x)

Microsoft Windows 10

 Auf was muss man bei der Wahl des Kühlers/Lüfters achten? (z.B. wegen der Größe oder wegen der Komponenten?)



Vielen, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Typhalt (24. Oktober 2015)

Was wird heiß? Ich gehe mal von Prozessor aus?


----------



## derphil89 (25. Oktober 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Was wird heiß? Ich gehe mal von Prozessor aus?


Jap


----------



## sanita (25. Oktober 2015)

bevor Du dich für einen Kühler entscheidest, besorg dir die Maße des Geräts, viele bestellen es und später lässt sich das Teil nicht unterbringen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2015)

Und Kühlpaste.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2015)

War das denn von Anfang an so? Oder ist das ein neues Problem? Läuft der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler denn? Vlt. mal den Sitz des Kühlers prüfen.


Ins Gehäuse passen Kühler bis 15,5cm rein. Ich würde Dir da einen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO empfehlen., der kostet ca 30€. Oder etwas günstiger ein Arctic Freezer 13 CO, oder auch ebenfalls von EKL Alpenföhn der Ben Nevis oder Sella. Aber der Brocken ECO wäre von denen schon der beste, kostet halt dann auch mehr als die anderen    da ist aber auch Montagematerial für Intel dabei, d.h. wenn man mal CPU+Board wechselt, kann man den Kühler vermutlich übernehmen.

Paste ist bei nem neuen Kühler eigentlich immer dabei, man kann aber, wenn man will, noch ne Tube mit "besserer" Paste dazubestellen, aber da reicht ne Mini-Tube für 1,50-5€ dicke aus. 4g reichen schon für 5-6 Kühlermontagen, man darf nur eine ganz dünne Schicht auch die CPU auftragen.


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn eine CPU die 90° und mehr erreicht, dann kann das an vielem liegen, aber bestimmt nicht an der momentanen physischen Kühl/Lüfter kombination(außer der Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr, also kaputt).
Ich gehe mal davon aus, du hast den Standart AMD Kühl/Lüfter von der CPU, und der Lüfter dreht sich auch.

Da wird der Kontakt zur CPU wohl nicht zu 100% gegeben sein.

Kühler abbauen, die beiden Flächen, also auf dem Kühler und CPU reinigen, neue Paste (kostet im Laden 3-5€) draufmachen (weniger ist da mehr) und schon sollte es wieder normal laufen.

Allerdings, eine Investition in eine andere Kombination ist sinnvoll, weil der Hauseigene doch schon mal lauter aufdreht, weiß ich selbst, weil ich die gleiche CPU habe, und das empfand ich doch als unangenehm. Aber über 50° ist auch der nie hinausgeschossen.


----------



## derphil89 (25. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> War das denn von Anfang an so? Oder ist das ein neues Problem? Läuft der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler denn? Vlt. mal den Sitz des Kühlers prüfen.
> 
> 
> Ins Gehäuse passen Kühler bis 15,5cm rein. Ich würde Dir da einen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO empfehlen., der kostet ca 30€. Oder etwas günstiger ein Arctic Freezer 13 CO, oder auch ebenfalls von EKL Alpenföhn der Ben Nevis oder Sella. Aber der Brocken ECO wäre von denen schon der beste, kostet halt dann auch mehr als die anderen    da ist aber auch Montagematerial für Intel dabei, d.h. wenn man mal CPU+Board wechselt, kann man den Kühler vermutlich übernehmen.
> ...



Hi, das Problem ist nun etwa einen Monat alt. Der Lüfter läuft noch. Werde das mit der Paste mal testen und berichten. Den Lüfter von EKL auf jeden Fall schonmal im Hinterkopf.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------

